# Sweet Potato and Teeth



## Biddity (Jan 18, 2014)

My dog abhors having her teeth brushed. I've found a method. Using bath exfoliating gloves, I put a dab of sweet potato (squished into the glove) and toothpaste on top of it. With that, I can stick my finger in her mouth and rub around randomly hoping I hit a tooth or two.

Would rubbing with sweet potato counter the good of toothpaste? Don't want to realise I'm in fact slowly causing her teeth to decay more D:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Well it's a good way of getting your dog used to tooth brushing. I have used even peanut butter with toothpaste to get my dog used to tooth brushings. You will be able to phase the sweet potato out eventually, just take it slow  Slowly add less sweet potato over time until you are using just the toothpaste.


----------

